# Squirrel For Supper



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went out this morning Squirrel hunting.Went across the road,man there is one big mess over there can't hardly walk into the woods because of everything that came down durring the ice storm last Winter.Thing is its only going to get worse because lots of it is still drawing sap and is growing,its getting plenty of light.So before long its going to be acres of very thick bushes that you can't walk or crawl through.

Well got in there didn't even hear a Squirrel. :shrug: 

So went over on the next ridge,more open there.Heard a Squirrel bark,slipped up on it,nice youg Fox,got it in the bag.Set down,little bit shot a Sow Grey.Turned around shot a young Grey.

Enough for Supper.Went back to the house.

They was sure good.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

"Mmmm", mouth watering just reading your words! I haven't had a chance to go squirrel hunting since our season opened up. Sure am dreaming about it though. This time of the year I like to go on rainny days. Less tick problems and can slip up on the squirrels easier.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw dang it I missed supper.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

r.h. in okla. said:


> "Mmmm", mouth watering just reading your words! I haven't had a chance to go squirrel hunting since our season opened up. Sure am dreaming about it though. This time of the year I like to go on rainny days. Less tick problems and can slip up on the squirrels easier.


 When I talk to some people about eating squirrels I quite often get the ''ÃUEWWW'' reaction. I like to eat them,I've been eating them for over 50yrs, & I think that they are a challenge to hunt. I guess I'll continue on. They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I grew up on squirrel. Without them we would not have had meat to eat.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

pancho said:


> I grew up on squirrel. Without them we would not have had meat to eat.


 Do you still hunt them, & would your friends join you for dinner if squirrel was on the menu? Some of the younger members of my family & friends would still give the EEUEWW response.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It doesn't get much better than fried squirrel, fried potatos and milk gravey on some bread.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

bgak47 said:


> Do you still hunt them, & would your friends join you for dinner if squirrel was on the menu? Some of the younger members of my family & friends would still give the EEUEWW response.


I lost interest in hunting a few years ago. I still enjoy spending time in the woods but do very little hunting. Most of the people I know would be as likely to eat a cat as they would a squirrel. It may have something to do with the numbers of squirrels in the cities. They are so many and most are pets that the people would not think of eating them.
I still enjoy the taste.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

big rockpile, sounds like you had a good time. No season here for another 3 months. We have alot of gray and fox squirrels here, although not many hunters. Everyone is after deer and don't want to chase them out of the area, so we sit and watch meals of squirrels play and go home meatless duh...


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

No worms in the squirrel head?

RF


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

It is just now turning Squirrel season here, I am not a hunter at all, but hubby is letting me try to get em. I just shot at my first one ( and miss ) but i did discover the cat that adopted us, DOES think she is a dog. She didnt flinch or move from under the tree where it was at!


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

You need to get a dog to tree them that way you don't have to lisen for the squirrel only the dog. You should check out www.sqdog.com


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Mmmmmm.... fried squirrel is delicous-- some people just don't know what they're missing!

Michelle


----------



## Yesteryearforge (May 24, 2007)

i believe the original brunswick stew was made with only squirell as the meat source


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

try these recipes,paula
http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/tv/nowwerecookin.asp


----------



## digdirtplanthar (Jun 22, 2007)

I will share my best recipe for squirrel for supper.

Take the cut up meat parts from 2 or 3 squirrels (I live alone).
1 cup of flour
1 tsp of salt
1 tsp red ground pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
2 table spoons of oil
1 1/2 cups of water
1 medium bowl of water to dunk squirrel pieces in

put oil in frying pan big enough to hold all squirrel pieces in that has a tight lid that you can put in oven. I use cast iron myself.

Mix all dry ingredients together 
then dredge squirrel pieces in flour mix then dunk in a bow of water and re dredge squirrel pieces, put in frying pan, brown all squirrel pieces on both sides.
Put in water. put on lid and place in hot oven at 325 for about an hour. Check to see if squirrel is tender enough to fall apart. If not you will need to cook for about another half hour. 

When squirrel is very tender take squirrel out of oven, turn up oven and bake a batch of biscuits.

You will have a nice gravy in the skillet with the squirrels.

I have wild greens, biscuits, and some kind of pie to go with my squirrels. I don't know of much better of a supper than this.

digdirtplantharvest


----------

